# Jerky full screen video playback



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2011)

Normally, Xorg consumes ~2% of CPU and compiz ~4%
When I play video in full screen, both gradually starts to rise and in a less then a minute, I get a completely overtaken CPU resources by those 2 and jerky video playback.


----------

